# Frecuencias de crossover y Potencias para sistema de audio bi o tri amplificado.



## EzEkieL (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola gente forera.

Desde muy chico tengo todas las ganas de hacerme un amplificador tri-amplificado. 
Leyendo, por alguna que otra pagina, me topo con información ya muy fina, pero que a su vez muy escencial: "Psicoacustica". Un pequeño resumen de lo que me llamo la atención, es la sensibilidad del oido humano ante las frecuencias. Investigando en el proyecto que me embarque, me encuentro con la falta de experiencia, y por eso acudo a este lugar.

Necesito que me recomenden frecuencias de crossover y las relaciones de potencias entre los amplificador para poder realizar un amplificador Tri-Amplificado.

Ej:
_____________________
   Potencias:

graves- 5
medios- 2
agudos- 3
_____________________
   Frecuencias de corte:

graves < 100HZ
100Hz < medios < 2,5KHz
2,5KHz < Agudos
_____________________

Esto se me ocurre a mi por intuicion, pero me gustaria algo un poco mas fundamentado. Si solo es por experiencia, tal vez sea mejor bienvenida, pero todo aporte ayuda. =)

Muchisimas gracias.
EzEkieL


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección.

Saludos


----------

